# Is anyone going to Indy Fur Thousand?



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 28, 2016)

I might be going, because it's the closest furcon to where I live to, and heck... MY MOM IS NOT A BILLIONAIRE (yes, I do rely on my mom for cash, sadly). Not that you would wanna know how 'rich' my mom is. Is anyone going? Because I feel like it's only my friend and I. Also, why does it have to be in August. I just wish it could be now.


----------



## MoonlightTwinkle (May 23, 2016)

I live in Indy, and actually have room for one other person to stay. I'd love some company ;3


----------



## MuddyTheCat (May 24, 2016)

MoonlightTwinkle said:


> I live in Indy, and actually have room for one other person to stay. I'd love some company ;3


Ooh, okay. Well I actually would have to make sure 'bout that with my mom, or my friend's parents.


----------



## MoonlightTwinkle (May 24, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> Ooh, okay. Well I actually would have to make sure 'bout that with my mom, or my friend's parents.


Oh, if you're not over 18 you might not appreciate my accommodations anyhow. I don't want to call my apartment a "fuck dungeon", but y'know, people talk.


----------



## MuddyTheCat (May 25, 2016)

MoonlightTwinkle said:


> Oh, if you're not over 18 you might not appreciate my accommodations anyhow. I don't want to call my apartment a "fuck dungeon", but y'know, people talk.


Eh, it's fine. I shouldn't go trusting anyone, anyways. You seem nice, though. Wanna be friends?


----------



## MoonlightTwinkle (May 25, 2016)

Alright well let me know how it goes. I'd love to be friends. Add me on linkedin ;3


----------



## MuddyTheCat (May 25, 2016)

MoonlightTwinkle said:


> Alright well let me know how it goes. I'd love to be friends. Add me on linkedin ;3


Alright!


----------

